# εκθηλυσμός ή εκθήλυνση;



## antongoun (Feb 19, 2019)

Η λέξη "*εκθήλυνση*" υπάρχει σε όλα τα λεξικά στα οποία έχω πρόσβαση (ΛΚΝ, Χρηστικό, ΛΝΕΓ -στο λ. _εκθηλύνω_-, Δημητράκος, ΜΗΛΝΕΓ), ενώ τον "*εκθηλυσμό*" τον συναντώ μόνο εδώ, στην εξήγηση του "αβροδίαιτος" του Liddell-Scott. Λήμμα, όμως "εκθηλυσμός" δεν υπάρχει στο LS, ούτε στην πρωτότυπη εξήγηση του "αβροδίαιτος".

Λέμε: 

επιβαρύνω - επιβάρυνση
εκλεπτύνω - εκλέπτυνση (όμως, πράγμα που δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει μέχρι πριν λίγο, χρησιμοποιείται και ο "εκλεπτυσμός")
οξύς - όξυνση

Πώς εξηγείται/παράγεται το "εκθηλυσμός"; Και ο "εκλεπτυσμός"; Βρίσκετε κάποια σημασιολογική διαφορά από τα "εκθήλυνση", "εκλέπτυνση"; (εγώ όχι)

(Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο σχηματισμός του "εκθηλυσμού" να παρασύρεται από το "εκφυλισμός"; Πάντως οι δύο λέξεις χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά μαζί.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2019)

Θα έλεγα ότι πρόκειται για τη διαμόρφωση ενός παράλληλου τύπου με ρήμα _εκθηλύζω_, ουσ. _εκθηλυσμός_, ας πούμε κατ' αναλογία προς τα _κατακλύζω_ - _κατακλυσμός_, χωρίς σημασιολογική διαφορά από τα παλαιά _εκθηλύνω_ - _εκθήλυνση_, που δεν είναι κι από τους πιο εύκολους τύπους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2019)

Όσο για την απάντησή στο ερώτημα του τίτλου, θα είναι _εκθήλυνση_ όσο το πλαίσιο είναι «για να μην έχουμε κόντρες με τον επιμελητή». Αν όμως είσαι ο επιμελητής και πέφτεις πάνω στον _εκθηλυσμό_, η απάντηση θα είναι πάλι _εκθήλυνση_ όσο το πλαίσιο είναι «για να μην έχουμε κόντρες με τον αναγνώστη που κραδαίνει το λεξικό» (κατά το πρότυπο των Bible-bashers).


----------



## antongoun (Feb 19, 2019)

> η απάντηση θα είναι πάλι εκθήλυνση όσο το πλαίσιο είναι «για να μην έχουμε κόντρες με τον αναγνώστη που κραδαίνει το λεξικό» (κατά το πρότυπο των Bible-bashers).



Θα έπαιρνα τον δύσκολο δρόμο, αλλά και οι ίδιοι χρησιμοποιούν λίγο πιο κάτω την "εκθήλυνση" ακριβώς στο ίδιο πλαίσιο - οπότε το άλλαξα. Αλλά αν επιμείνουν, δεν θα επιμείνω - θα τους προτείνω, όμως, να αλλάξουν και την εκθήλυνση.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 20, 2019)

Απλά να αναφέρω ότι οι των θετικών επιστημών έχουμε και τη *θηλεοποίηση*.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2019)

Να δούμε και τα αγγλικά:
feminization
effemination
effeminacy (που μπορεί να είναι και _θηλυπρέπεια_)


----------



## antongoun (Feb 20, 2019)

Οπότε, στα ελληνικά έχουμε τα *εκθήλυνση*, *θηλυκοποίηση*, *θηλεοποίηση*, *εκθηλυσμός * (δεν ξέρω αν μου διαφεύγει κάποιο).

Χρησιμοποιούνται στα ίδια σημασιολογικά περιβάλλοντα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργήθηκε ο εκθηλυσμός σε μια προσπάθεια να μην έχει αρνητικές συνδηλώσεις; (βλ. π.χ., "εκθηλύνω" στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ)

Εδώ βρήκα μια εργασία από το Παν/μιο Αιγαίου, όπου χρησιμοποιούνται με την ίδια σημασία η *εκθήλυνση*, ο *εκθηλυσμός *και η *θηλυκοποίηση*. 

Αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι ο "εκθηλυσμός" δε χρησιμοποιείται από τη συγγραφέα, αλλά από άλλο άτομο, του οποίου τα λόγια παραθέτει.

Τα αποσπάσματα από την εργασία: 

"Στη κοινωνία παρατηρείται μια ρευστότητα ως προς τις έμφυλες ταυτότητες, με ενδεικτική τη τάση *εκθήλυνσης *των ανδρών, την ισοπέδωση των φύλων στο νεανικό κοινό και τη χρήση κοινών κωδίκων. Αυτοί οι νέοι κοινωνικοί μετασχηματισμοί σταδιακά αρχίζουν να θέτουν σε προβληματισμό τη χρήση των στερεοτύπων ως εργαλείο επικοινωνίας και να προτάσσουν την εμφάνιση νέων αναπαραστάσεων που θα ανταποκρίνονται στις νέες κοινωνικές συνθήκες της εποχής.
_Διονύσης, copywriter, έγγαμος_: «Διαπιστώνεται ένας *εκθηλυσμός *των ανδρών… και μια
αρρενοποίηση της γυναίκας… για άλλους λόγους όμως… για λόγους ρόλων… εδώ μιλάμε
για λόγους βιολογικούς τελείως. Αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι αναπτύσσεται το metrosexuality, ας
πούμε, και είναι αποδεκτό… "

"Νέα ανδρικά πρότυπα αναδύονται ως μέρος μιας τάσης «*θηλυκοποίησης*» της
αρρενωπότητας, καθώς οι άνδρες ενθαρρύνονται να συμμετέχουν ολοένα στη κατανάλωση, να
ενδιαφέρονται για την εμφάνισή τους, να επικοινωνούν με τα αισθήματά τους και ως ανδρικά σώματα
να γίνονται αντικείμενα, υποκείμενα στην ανδρική ματιά." 



> Απλά να αναφέρω ότι οι των θετικών επιστημών έχουμε και τη θηλεοποίηση.



Κι εδώ βρήκα από το Παν/μιο Θεσσαλίας μια εργασία που χρησιμοποιεί τη "θηλεοποίηση" για το feminization (αλλά η χρήση του σε τέτοιο πλαίσιο όντως δε φαίνεται να είναι συχνή):

"Ο Nielsen κριτικάρει μάλιστα αυτή τη *θηλεοποίηση *της κοινωνίας και συγκεκριμένα την συναισθηματική δύναμη που έχει το γυναικείο φύλο (Nielsen, 2002). "

Είναι αποδεκτές και οι 4 λέξεις για το κοινωνιολογικό feminization;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2019)

Η παράλληλη ύπαρξη _εκθήλυνσης _και _θηλυκοποίησης_ είναι αντίστοιχη με την παράλληλη ύπαρξη λέξεων του είδους *εκ/εξ~ισμός *με τις αντίστοιχες σε *-ποίηση*, π.χ. _εκφασισμός - φασιστοποίηση_. Αλλά και η *θηλεοποίηση* είναι απλώς ένας πιο λόγιος τύπος της *θηλυκοποίησης*. Το δεύτερο είναι πιο εύκολο από το πρώτο. Πάντως, η «δύσκολη» και λόγια *εκθήλυνση* παραμένει ο πιο διαδεδομένος και αποδεκτός τύπος.


----------



## antongoun (Jun 19, 2020)

θα λέγατε "εκθηλυντικός" για το effeminate; (με τη σημασία "αυτός που εκθηλύνει", που κάνει κτ/κπ μαλθακό")

π.χ. "εκθηλυντική τρυφηλότητα"; Πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 19, 2020)

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται.
Και παλαιόθεν:
https://books.google.gr/books?id=se...ved=0ahUKEwi83sDK7o3qAhXItYsKHeqdB_MQ6AEIPTAC


----------



## antongoun (Jun 19, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ, ανεπίψογε!


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 19, 2020)

Και στη Συναγωγή του Κουμανούδη βλέπω: εκθηλυντικός, εκθηλυσμός


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2020)

antongoun said:


> θα λέγατε "εκθηλυντικός" για το effeminate; (με τη σημασία "αυτός που εκθηλύνει", που κάνει κτ/κπ μαλθακό")
> 
> π.χ. "εκθηλυντική τρυφηλότητα"; Πώς σας φαίνεται;



Εφτά παρά και είναι η ώρα που θέλω να γκρινιάξω. Εγώ θα έλεγα:

effeminate self-indulgence > θηλυπρεπής τρυφηλότητα
effeminizing self-indulgence > εκθηλυντική τρυφηλότητα

:)


----------

